# Jd gt235



## tyler8174 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am a novice here. Is the GT235 a good garden tractor or is it mainly more for cutting grass?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know anything about it- but here is is on 

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/5/52-john-deere-gt235-attachments.html

Someone else can give you real information here. Good luck.


Here it is on youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gt235+in+the+garden


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

See my post in your other thread.


----------

